# Things to know about colonoscopy



## MissJade (Oct 21, 2007)

My first colonoscopy was yesterday, 10/29/07. Here is my experience and a few things you should know....1. My prep was 3 dulcolax tabs at noon, then a bottle of Miralax with 64oz of Gatorade at 3, drink until done. Buy some cream and coat your bottom!!!I used prep H cooling gel and applied it every few minutes. This helped GREATLY, as the stuff I was purging felt like acid on my tush. My friend told me this trick and I wanted to pass it along. I didn't have any cramps during the prep, and basically not eating and running to the can every few minutes was my only complaint. Also, the purging didn't stop until 8am the next a.m., 2 hours prior to my test.2. The test was better than the prep. I had propanol, went to sleep, dreamed something, and then woke up with no side effects.After I was back home, I ate some grits and toast, it felt like someone was crushing my guts.The cramps afterwards were unbearable, I walked around, laid down, cried, nothing made me feel better. And apparently this is normal. However I was in severe pain for 4 hours, then it subsided to cramping off and on all night. I'm not sure if there is anything that can be done about this. Just horrifically painful.I hope this helps!


----------



## 22569 (Oct 1, 2006)

I did the exact same prep for mine! Sounds like we had the same experience except I had some bad bleeding in my poo afterward, it freaked me out. I also had the bad cramps for about 2 days. One week later and I'm better.


----------

